# 16x20 plastisol transfers? Anyone make them?



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I currently get plastisol transfers from Ace Transfer company. The largest size they seem to have is 13x18. A lot of our designs are 11x17 which can come out looking too small on XLs (depending on the design). My press is 16x20. The heat plate seems to be pretty consistent over the entire surface. Anyone know where I can get 16x20 transfers. If not, can I get something larger then 13x18?

P.S.
Bare with me folks, because I'm in Las Vegas on vacation and have crap for wifi out here. I can't search the forums all that well because I'm using the iPhone app. So, if the answer is already out there... Sorry!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There are several, check my list at the top of the forum.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Try versatranz (versatranz.vom) I know they make bigger than 11 x 17 sheets


----------



## streetgrafikz (Feb 28, 2013)

wormil said:


> There are several, check my list at the top of the forum.


I do not see a list of transfer companies I am looking for 15x19 plastisol transfers


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: 16x20 plastisol transfers? Anyone make them?*



streetgrafikz said:


> I do not see a list of transfer companies I am looking for 15x19 plastisol transfers


It's stickied at the top of the forum. I'm on my phone or I would just link it for you.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Versatrans under "my design book" says:
Standard sheet: 13" x 19" imprint size


----------



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

Dowling Graphics offer sheet sizes: 
10 x 11.5
10 x 17
13 x 23

All with minimum of 25 sheets.

They also offer a 25 x 38 with a image area of 23.5 x 36
minimum on this one is 100 sheets.

Highly recommended company. Been dealing with them for a few years now.


----------

